# casilan 90 protein powder



## tazzy-lee

hey guys and girls just wondering has anyone tryed casilan 90 ?any benefits from using it

cheers:thumbup1: :thumb:

tazzy-lee


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Any link?


----------



## donnyboy

Tried many many years ago, was crap - bad taste, poor mixing.

Save your money - try myprotein or allin1 for good value


----------



## pea head

casilan 90? its brilliant stuff.......if you live in the late 1980s


----------



## tazzy-lee

so its not that good then

whats the best protein powder to use

cheers

tazzy-lee


----------



## donnyboy

Depends on what you like - If its an unflavoured , I'd go for My protein or all in 1,

for flavoured - i'd highly recommend Boditronics


----------



## tazzy-lee

donnyboy said:


> Depends on what you like - If its an unflavoured , I'd go for My protein or all in 1,
> 
> for flavoured - i'd highly recommend Boditronics


 ok thanks mate will try it out


----------



## muscle01

pea head said:


> casilan 90? its brilliant stuff.......if you live in the late 1980s


a haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

Boots sell Casilan i seem to remember. Use an online supplier mate. You will get better quality and save some cash even if you bought a premium brand


----------



## tazzy-lee

Galtonator said:


> Boots sell Casilan i seem to remember. Use an online supplier mate. You will get better quality and save some cash even if you bought a premium brand


okie dokie cheers mate:thumb: :thumb:


----------

